# Kahlua Kahlua Cigar Review - nice, very!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

light and mild taste of tobacco with a bit artificial sweetness on the tip of the cigar.

I've had few flavored cigars before, this one has defin...

Read the full review here: Kahlua Kahlua Cigar Review - nice, very!


----------

